# Excel 2019 Performance vs Excel 2010



## Ceeyee (Jun 7, 2019)

I have been using Excel 2010 to build some large workbook for almost a decade.

The workbooks are getting so large that they become very slow.

I am wondering if Excel 2019 performs faster than Excel 2010, so that I can try upgrading Office to get faster calculation speeds.

Any opinions?
Thanks.


----------



## Luthius (Jun 8, 2019)

I guess it can help you.
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/of...ance/excel-performance-and-limit-improvements


----------



## Ceeyee (Jun 13, 2019)

Luthius said:


> I guess it can help you.
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/of...ance/excel-performance-and-limit-improvements



Thanks but this link doesn't provide much information specifically to the performance between 2010 and 2019.


----------

